# Any suggestions for BIG outside toys?



## pawsplus (May 4, 2012)

B/c I live 45 min away from where I work, my dogs are out in the yard when I am gone during the day. They have access to a toolshed (with heat in winter and fan in summer), a shaded under-deck area, etc. It's a pretty nice setup. Honestly, I suspect that they sleep a LOT, LOL.

My newest rescue, though, is young, and I would like to provide him w/ some big toys he can safely play with during the day. Other than the big hard balls (which some dogs like but many do not) I can't think of anything. Anything like a nylabone will just end up lost and I'd rather not toss $10 away like that, so looking for substantial things. And I'm coming up empty! 

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Could you give them a Kong? That would give them mental stimulation and a snack. Or something like this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12166286&lmdn=Dog


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My boy loves the jolly balls. They come in dog sizes or horse sizes, I bought the dog size for home, but when we were out at the horse farm he would steal the horse sized ones out of the horses stalls and carry them all over the place. I also got a big tire toy from Tractor Supply that they seem to enjoy a bit. Those are my 2 outside toys.


----------



## pawsplus (May 4, 2012)

Jolly balls are pretty easy to destroy, aren't they? They are kind of squishy . . . I would worry about him ingesting the rubber. Is your dog a big chewer? And he doesn't teat them up?

Kongs and other interactive toys aren't going to work--first b/c they are small and will end up lost in a hole somewhere and second b/c 4 dogs out with a high-value item like that = a fight!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Adult dogs generally don't play when there are no humans around. I'm not sure it's worth putting anything out there. 

Maybe a flirt pole-type thing tied to a tree limb? Other than that I can't think of any un-losable outdoor toys.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

A good long walk in the morning and then again when you get home! 

For 'toys' I would go with once a week bones, marrow bones for example work great, they have them in their crates for the day if I'm not home, and in the dog run if I am home to supervise. Then it's free chewing but really, having a neighbor check on my guys they're usually chilled out doing nothing much, the girls will play but that's kinda about it. I'm also a long way from home at work so the three are now in an indoor/outdoor dog run setup with a neighbor watching and listening for barking or problems.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Buy a length of high pressure poly water pipe and cut it into 12inch lengths. Leave several lying out and your pups will find them. You can use them as tug toys and as retrieve articles as well.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine have the big knotted ropes, two jolly balls, some fire hose tugs, and the thick rubber tugs as outdoor toys. They play A LOT, whether I'm home or not. The older ones don't, they just laze around.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Jolly ball with a rope thru it-- they show it with a Lion in some Ads-- mine have lasted ok.... I like the marrow bone suggestion they keep mine happy and we have a 2 acre yard....


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

What breeds? I agree with Willowy that dogs don't play by themselves, but sometimes dogs will toss toys in the air and tug on ropes.

MY nephew tied a rope and a bungee to a tree, and his large pit would grab hold and hang from it, and swing.


----------



## LoveRetriever (May 2, 2012)

I was looking around and I might have found 2 items that could work for you, I hope! First, Nylabone Big Chew, great reviews, big item and on sale! http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+3+8713&pcatid=8713 And, Dogit Striped Cotton Rope, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+3+22528&pcatid=22528 again another big item and a reasonable price. I hope this helps you out with your problem pawsplus!


----------



## pawsplus (May 4, 2012)

LoveRetriever said:


> I was looking around and I might have found 2 items that could work for you, I hope! First, Nylabone Big Chew, great reviews, big item and on sale! http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+3+8713&pcatid=8713 And, Dogit Striped Cotton Rope, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+3+22528&pcatid=22528 again another big item and a reasonable price. I hope this helps you out with your problem pawsplus!


Thanks--I have plenty of both but again, I fear they would just end up covered in mud or lost under the deck LOL!

He's a puppy and a Coonhound, so he most certainly DOES play when I'm not there! And the other 2 adult (but not elderly) dogs do as well. When I'm home and they're outside b/c I'm cleaning house or something they whiz by all the time, wrestling, etc. 

I'll try a Jolly Ball or something similar--when I'm home at first to make sure it doesn't get destroyed and ingested. The high pressure poly water pipes sound interesting but I'm not sure what that IS exactly--link?

And tying a toy to a tree limb or the deck might work too.  Thanks!


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Pop into your local hardware store and ask them for some 1inch high pressure plastic water pipe. They will know what you are looking for. Or if you have a specialist irrigation or plumbing supplier. You can buy this stuff in any size you want and in varying thickness.
I just plugged "Irrigation Pipe" into google and came up with 1000,s of entries.
I use this stuff in the kennels to keep chew happy dogs busy and they love it.


----------



## kevin21 (Mar 15, 2009)

Our dogs like the Jolly Ball but dogs do often chew off the handles. The Tuggo is a newer toy that has a hard shell and is extremely tough. Here is a list of some of the Best Outdoor Dog Toys that has a few other options.


----------

